
Lian Li puts the “desk” in desktop with their mad, new motorised PCs - smacktoward
https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2020/04/17/lian-li-gaming-desk/
======
mekster
What's a good use for machines like this? Surely you see these in movies and
inside game scenes.

